# Radiator getting hot on one side only...



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi. I have a 1990 jetta with 8v 1.8L engine and automatic trans.

Today I was driving around town when the temp needle started to rise above the middle and almost touching 3/4ths of the whole gauge, so I stopped, opened the hood and saw that the fan was runnin on low speed... and I put my hand on the air flow and the air was coming slightly warm... so I touched the radiator and to my surprise it was slightly warm... but on the side where the hoses are connected it was very hot... so I got a slitght burn... no big deal...

Why this is happening? could it be that the radiator is completely plugged?


ps: about the burn, its just a joke jejeje...


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't let it overheat, could lead to bigger problems, but let it run until the temperature reads normal or a little higher. Then feel the hoses, big ones in case you have an overflow hose, for temperature. Be careful not to burn your fingers. If the top hose is hot and the lower hose is cold/a little warm, then it is a good bet the thermostat is stuck shut, happens.


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

well, today I stopped by a place where they fix radiators... they said to me that is very rare that these type o radiators clog up because of their tubular design, and they checked the temperature at the exit hose (the big one below) and water was actually beign cooled. They did other checks and it seems that the pump and thermostat are working within normal conditions... 

so maybe the fan is not working as it should? when the temp reader was high, the fan was running at low speed...

Ill check that later... but if anyone have ideas or what I could check, then please post....


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

if the volume of coolant fluid flow thru the radiator is low, it will come out of the radiator cooler than normal and if the volume of flow is low, the engine will not have enough cool fluid to stay within normal temperature. 
I think the coolant flow thru the radiator is slow and needs to be sped up to normal volume. A bad water pump, a stuck closed thermostat, slipping pump belt, restricted radiator. 
Air flow across the radiator wouldn't be the problem or the coolant would still be hot leaving the radiator bottom hose.


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

Whats the word? did you get this problem fixed????


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

well, it seems that the rad problem was insufficient coolant in the system... I did a full flush, and refilled with the (almost) correct coolant mixture of 50% water/coolant, and the problem went away!... and another came to light... the Rad fan was having problems with the High speed connector, so I replaced it (the whole fan)... hope it works good now...

anyways... I like very much working in my car... even if it is frustrating sometimes jejeje 

One question tough... Why does this car has the radiator mounted in angle? doesnt that affect the cooling performance of the system? other cars I've seen have the rad parallel to the front...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

rick90210 said:


> well, it seems that the rad problem was insufficient coolant in the system... I did a full flush, and refilled with the (almost) correct coolant mixture of 50% water/coolant, and the problem went away!... and another came to light... the Rad fan was having problems with the High speed connector, so I replaced it (the whole fan)... hope it works good now...
> 
> anyways... I like very much working in my car... even if it is frustrating sometimes jejeje
> 
> One question tough... Why does this car has the radiator mounted in angle? doesnt that affect the cooling performance of the system? other cars I've seen have the rad parallel to the front...


if it were mounted parallel, it would be hitting the a/c pump or alternator.. it was sideways purely to save space.. ever seen an audi? they got the radiator sitting crooked a bit BESIDE THE ENGINE.. not even in front of the grille really. just off to the side.


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

rick90210 said:


> One question tough... Why does this car has the radiator mounted in angle? doesnt that affect the cooling performance of the system? other cars I've seen have the rad parallel to the front...


because its a VW and we like to be different. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

h00ters CEO said:


> because its a VW and we like to be different. :screwy::laugh:


the radiator in my rabbit is LEANED BACK towards the engine about 15* or so, ive got an intercooler in front of it, and the way my plumbing is, it comes over the top of the radiator..


----------

